# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  2012 Game Bird Comp - Winners

## Philipo

Well shit I finally got around to finishing this up

Congrats to *Hamstring, Keen fella & Tahr bound*  I will PM you this week & get ya prizes out   :Thumbsup:

----------


## lockee

Gratz guys

----------


## hamstring

Woohoo!

----------


## Munsey

> Woohoo!


Good news you win two dozen oven bags , bad news we all coming for dinner , roast chuckars MMmmmmmmmmmmm.

----------


## R93

Well done gents!!

----------


## Breda

> Woohoo!


Knowing that chukar country you certainly earned a woohoo! Congratulations also to Tahr bound and keen fella, actually all that put up pictures  :Thumbsup:

----------

